# Denver Health EMS



## firemedic0227 (Sep 21, 2012)

I noticed that Denver Health is hiring EMT-B's and Paramedics. Anyone here familiar with their hiring process. I read their Job Posting and it says that you have to be Colorado EMT-B or EMT-P Certified. I am not from Colorado but I do have my NREMT-B as well as my State's EMT-B Cert. Any input into this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2012)

They're hiring EMT-Bs again? I thought they had gotten rid of the X-cars... DG is an amazing service and very selective about hiring. I'm actually waiting for my CBI results to come through so I can upgrade my CO EMT-B to EMT-P and apply for them. 
I'll ask a buddy of mine that works there about exactly what their hiring practices are


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 23, 2012)

According to their website they are hiring EMT-B and P's. I called but they haven't returned my call.


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> They're hiring EMT-Bs again? I thought they had gotten rid of the X-cars... DG is an amazing service and very selective about hiring. I'm actually waiting for my CBI results to come through so I can upgrade my CO EMT-B to EMT-P and apply for them.
> I'll ask a buddy of mine that works there about exactly what their hiring practices are



why dont you apply for a provisional P number. mine took 5 days... watch out colorado.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol I thought about it. But that's extra money lol. I already have my CO EMT-B so I might just put my app in as that, with the note that I'm waiting for my CBI to come back. I loved working in the Denver metro and can't wait to go bacl


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 10, 2012)

I am scheduled for a phone interview this week, did anyone else get a call yet?


----------



## terrible one (Oct 10, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I am scheduled for a phone interview this week, did anyone else get a call yet?



That's awesome, good luck! I'll be applying out of state in June when I'm done with school. I'm looking at TX, NM, and CO at the moment.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you have to have one year of ALS experience? New medic here


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 29, 2012)

what does the job announcement say?


----------



## Thricenotrice (Oct 29, 2012)

Experience required: 1-3 years. Didn't specify 1-3 years paramedic or ems, I guess I can assume its as a medic though. 

Thanks for the kind response


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 1, 2012)

Thricenotrice said:


> Do you have to have one year of ALS experience? New medic here



Yes, unless you went to the Denver Health paramedic school.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd love to hear more about how the system works out there, most of my family lives on the Front Range and I miss living out there. System status I'm assuming? Scheduling? Call volume? Opportunities for vertical movement? How's their relationship with Denver Fire and other co-responding agencies? Are protocols posted for public view? Residency requirement?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd love to hear more about how have system works out there, most of my family lives on the Front Range living out there. System status I'm assuming? Scheduling? Call volume? Opportunities for vertical movement? How's their relationship with Denver Fire and other co-responding agencies? Are protocols posted for public view? Residency requirement?



Schedule is 4 10-hour shifts per week with a shift pick every 4 months
We do SSM, we have extended cab ambulances, at least. 
There are opportunities to promote to LT/captain as well as to move into education full-time
We have an excellent relationship with the police and no major problems with fire. 
I'm not sure about the protocols, I'll have to check. 
There is no residency requirement anymore.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2012)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Schedule is 4 10-hour shifts per week with a shift pick every 4 months
> We do SSM, we have extended cab ambulances, at least.
> There are opportunities to promote to LT/captain as well as to move into education full-time
> We have an excellent relationship with the police and no major problems with fire.
> ...



Much appreciated, thanks! Dual medic, correct?


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Are protocols posted for public view?



http://www.dmemsmd.org/

ask and you shall receive.

its only because I like you that I did not give you a "let me google that" link. next time I wont be so nice, you have been warned...:glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> http://www.dmemsmd.org/
> 
> ask and you shall receive.
> 
> its only because I like you that I did not give you a "let me google that" link. next time I wont be so nice, you have been warned...:glare:



Much appreciated. 

Glad to know at least someone likes me around these parts :lol:


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Much appreciated, thanks! Dual medic, correct?



Generally, yes. There are occasionally split medic/basic cars, but we're at least 95% dual medic. 

The Denver Health and protocols are somewhat different than the Denver Metro protocols. I'm not sure if the Denver Health protocols are posted anywhere public.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 9, 2012)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Generally, yes. There are occasionally split medic/basic cars, but we're at least 95% dual medic.
> 
> The Denver Health and protocols are somewhat different than the Denver Metro protocols. I'm not sure if the Denver Health protocols are posted anywhere public.



Thank you!

As far as call volume goes how many calls are units averaging in a 10 hour shift?

Shift differential for nights?

What kind of charting software are they using?

Sorry for the million questions.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Nov 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As far as call volume goes how many calls are units averaging in a 10 hour shift?
> 
> ...



Just under 7 calls per shift. 

Shift diff for over nights used to be 1.70, I think it's gone up to around 2.20, but don't quote me on that. 

Charting software is Highplains.
http://www.highplains.com/

Protocols as of January 2012. It's a living document so these may not be all the way up to date. "paramedic protocol provider" on iTunes does have the most recent version as far as I know. 
http://www.denverems.org/images/docs/120101dhpd.pdf

The link provided previously is to the denver metro protocols. They're identical for the most part save for stuff such as surgical crics and droperidol along with someother minor variances.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 24, 2012)

Evening shift differential is $1.25/hour, night shift is $2.25/hour.


----------



## meick77 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does any one know what they actually make salary wise??


----------

